# jgy fuel rail for ga16's



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

on the jgy site, they say that they now make fuel rails for the ga16...since im turboing mine, and they are not that expensive, i was thinkin about gettin one...what would be the benefits of one with this engine and what, if any, are the drawbacks? i know they allow acess for the top feed 370's, but couldnt i do that with my stock fuel rail? help if you can 
thanks
tommy


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> on the jgy site, they say that they now make fuel rails for the ga16...since im turboing mine, and they are not that expensive, i was thinkin about gettin one...what would be the benefits of one with this engine and what, if any, are the drawbacks? i know they allow acess for the top feed 370's, but couldnt i do that with my stock fuel rail? help if you can
> thanks
> tommy


you can use the stock rail for 370cc injectors, we are still using stock on Project 200SX with no complications.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

do you know what the duty cycle is on your injectors under WOT?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i dunno i bought the manifold and 370's off of turbo tommy...i just have to send him the cash hahaha...then i have to wait 6 weeks for my jwt ecu...so to answer your question, no...i dont know because i havent received them yet...
tommy


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

i was asking myoung about the duty cycle on his


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

haha ok whew... :dumbass: (me)


----------

